# Welche WaKü?



## Scheolin (6. April 2010)

*Welche WaKü?*

Hey,

ich möchte folgendes system auf WaKü umrüsten:
Intel Core i7 920
Packard Bell G IPower G5630
Nvidia Geforce GTX 280
Intel X58 Chipsatz
Western digital SATA
Packard Bell Minotaur
750Watt netzteil

ich hab mir bis jetzt folgendes rausgesuch:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone - B / S / B Sockel 775/1366/1156 Alphacool HF 14 Yellowstone - B / S / B Sockel 775/1366/1156 10247
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquagraFX 285GTX (G200b) G1/4" Aquacomputer aquagraFX 285GTX (G200b) G1/4" 12213
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquabox 5 1/4" schwarz Aquacomputer aquabox 5 1/4" schwarz EOL 45064
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro light Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro light 49036
2 x Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - NexXxoS Pro I Radiator Rev. 2 (mit Alurahmen) Alphacool NexXxoS Pro I Radiator Rev. 2 (mit Alurahmen) 35032
dazu dann noch schläuche,anschlüsse und korrosionsschutzmittel
Geht das so oder brauch ich sonst noch was?
worauf muss ich sonst noch achten?
ich mach das zum ersten mal also seid bitte gnädig
mfg Scheolin


----------



## weizenleiche (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Ich glaube nicht das die kleinen Radiatoren reichen ... 

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/d6e39e5152287158000d6c8a1393f765

Schläuche und Anschlüsse musste halt selber gucken
Außerdem musst du einen Bereich weiter rein.
Hier gibt's nämlich noch ein extra Forum für Kaufberatung


----------



## Genzemann (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Warum überhaupt 2mal einen 1x120er Radiator? Da greif lieber direkt zum 360er (Phobya o.ä.). Und der AGB ist ein "EOL" Produkt (End of Line). Da würde ich lieber zu einem aktuelleren tendieren - es sei denn er gefällt dir so gut.


----------



## Scheolin (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

sorry das forum hab ich übersehen
meinst du das ernst mit graka kühler für gtx 285?
lüfter brauch ich nich hab 2 verbaut die ich dann rausnehmen würde.
und brauch ich wirklich n großen radi? wenn ich 2 kleine benutze kann ich das ganze intern verbauen. Brauch ich noch irgendwelche MB kühlelemente?
und geht der keislauf: Pumpe-Radi-CPU-Radi-GPU-Rest?
ich weiß viele Fragen aber....is ja schon ne Investition.
das  mit dem EOL hab ich nich bermerkt  is aber mir aber eig egal
vllt. fang ich später mit Casemodding an dann muss sowieso was neues her.
mfg Scheolin


----------



## alex1028 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

welches case hast du den???
da der cpu warscheinlich übertaktet wird ist es nicht ausreichend^^
die graka ist sowieso ein hitzkopf ich würde nen 240 nehmen dan in cpu vom cpu in einen 120 besser 240 und dan in die graka und am besten noch nen 120 und dan in den agb^^


----------



## Domowoi (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Also die Reihenfplge der Komponenten ist egal das macht maximal 1K aus. Wichtiger ist das Der Kreislauf mehr Kühlfläche bekommt. 2 120er sind zu wenig. Da musst Du dir irgendwas anders überlegen.


----------



## alex1028 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

war ja auch nur als beispiel gedacht
aber ich sag mal ein 360 vlt noch ein zusätzlicher 120 währen am besten


----------



## Infin1ty (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Kannst du mit dem ollen OEM Board überhaupt OCen 
Würde an deiner Stelle erstmal Board (wenn du vernünftig OCen willst), NT (will nicht wissen, was in nem Packard Bell für eins drinsteckt ) und die HDD (IDE ist uralt) auswechseln 

*Mein Vorschlag:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter*

Kauf dir ein neues Gehäuse oder häng den Radi halt außen dran oder so 
2 120er würden knapp für den i7 reichen 

Lieber ein großer Radi als viele kleine.

Flüssigkeit nimm entweder Inno Protekt oder G48,
beides mit destiliertem Wasser zu mischen.

mfg Infin1ty


----------



## Scheolin (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

hey

http://www.openpr.de/images/articles/a/0/a0c76a6b6ddca6a3ff6b9bc6ba771e1d_g.jpg
das ist das gehäuse.oben ist auchnoch ein lüfter außlass.
wo s0oll ich da den 3x120 radi unterbringen?
ich würds gern intern verbauen,seitenklappe kann aber offen bleiben.
brauch ich wirklich keine kühler fürs mainboardß
unter dem ´festplattenrahmen befindet sich noch ein kühler,der bleibt.

mfg Scheolin


----------



## alex1028 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

wenn dus intern verbauen willst kannst dus knicken da brauchst du ein gscheides case (Haf 932/922) das kleinere währe ned schlecht weil es jetzt auch 200 radiatioren gibt und oben passt ein 240/280 rein^^


----------



## Infin1ty (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*



> hey
> http://www.openpr.de/images/articles...ba771e1d_g.jpg
> das ist das gehäuse.oben ist auchnoch ein lüfter außlass.
> wo s0oll ich da den 3x120 radi unterbringen?



Wie gesagt, ein neues Gehäuse wäre auch ne Alternative.
Würde keinen 360er nehmen, ein 420er ist besser 



> ich würds gern intern verbauen,seitenklappe kann aber offen bleiben.
> brauch ich wirklich keine kühler fürs mainboardß
> unter dem ´festplattenrahmen befindet sich noch ein kühler,der bleibt.



Nein, MOBO ist nicht nötig, nur wenn du sehr viel und stark OCest.
*WAKÜ macht süchtig*, iwann kommt das Board aber eh unter Wasser.
(Ich wollte nur CPU Only machen, bin jetzt bei CPU+GPU+Board )


----------



## alex1028 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

XD joa 420 ist besser aber ist es nicht sinvoller nen 120 vor den agb zu machen damit das wasser nicht so warm ist?


----------



## Infin1ty (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Verstehe nicht so ganz, was das bringen soll 

Wie gesagt, ein großer Radi ist besser als viele kleine.

Und Radis immer hintereinander schalten,
möglichst keine zu kühlenden Objekte dazwischen haben


----------



## Domowoi (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Nein, weil das Wasser fast überall gleich warm ist. Die Anordnung ist also effektiv unwichtig nur paar Dinge , wie zum Beispiel das die Pumpe unten ist damit sie keinen Leerlauf hat.


----------



## alex1028 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

okey aber sie hat doch nie leerlauf oder??? es ist ja immmer "druck" dahinter^^
ist der agb von xms eigentlich gut der in eine 5,25 schacht passt???


----------



## Scheolin (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Neues Gehäuse find ich sinnvoll aber eig. wollt ich jez mit der WaKü anfangen,dann Gehäuse,SLI,flüssig Stickstoff...usw.
naja machts iwie sinn erst mit ner kleinen wakü anzufangen und dann expandieren also erstma nur graka oda so?  
und prozessor Ocen muss erstma noch nich sein graka is n bissel geoced geht mir aber mehr ums basteln als ums zoggen^^

mfg Sheolin


----------



## alex1028 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

spaar lieber noch und hol dir wakü + case^^
passt ein 360 oben beim haf 932 rein?


----------



## Aholic (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Ein größerer AGB bringt dir kaum einen Leistungsvorteil.
Einzig die Zeit bis das Wasser einen durchschnitts-Wert erreicht hat erhöht sich dadurch, dabei handelt es sich aber nur um Minuten.


----------



## alex1028 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

okey aber spricht was gegen den xspc? der in den 5,25 schacht passt?

ach ja nochmal passt ein 360 in den haf 932?


----------



## weizenleiche (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

klar passt ein 360er in das haf ...

Nix spricht gegen ein xspc, aber es spricht auch nichts dafür ... es kommt halt immer drauf an wie es für dich am besten ist.

Ich mags z.B. einfach und schnell beim befüllen deshalb ist die WaKü auch so aufgebaut das man ohne großen Aufwand befüllen kann.


----------



## alex1028 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

ist im haf nicht sogar ein agb oben im deckel drin?


----------



## weizenleiche (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Nein, aber ne Öffnung für einen AGB


----------



## alex1028 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

komisch bei dem caseking video schüttet der da das mittel rein^^XD


----------



## Marquis (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Ja, weil die Öffnung als Fillport genutzt wird.


----------



## alex1028 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

achso wird der agb dan mit schlauch zu dem fileport verbunden oder wie?


----------



## Marquis (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Zum Beispiel. 

Du kannst auch ohne AGB und nur mit Fillport den Kreislauf befüllen, bitte behaupte aber nicht, dass ich dazu geraten habe, da es sehr unpraktisch ist.


----------



## torpedomoskau (6. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Passt kein 240`er in den Deckel oder eventuell sogar ein 280`er ? Einfach mal messen und statt neuem Gehäuse einen Dremel kaufen 
Dann geht immer noch ein 120`er hinten ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Scheolin (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

okay dremel hat mich auf ne idee gebracht...
ich kauf mir folgendes:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter
schächte hab ich genug,den radi bring ich inner seitenverkleidung unter (fenster muss halt dranglauben aber egal) und erstma cpu, später dann iregendwann wenn ich n neues gehäuse hab auch die ( dann hoffentlich) Grakas und MB und so(Natürlich mit mehr radis dann). Standart Luftkühlung bleibt drin, wird abern bissel gedrosselt.
So...geht dass so oder irgendwelche einwände?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Infin1ty (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Ja, ein paar 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Muss nur noch ein Radi dazu.

Guck dir mal das TJ-07 an, da geht unten ein 360er, 420er oder
480er rein 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Silverstone TemJin SST-TJ07B - black Silverstone TemJin SST-TJ07B - black 73081


----------



## Scheolin (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Hey,
kann ich nich den Schacht-AGB benutzen?
das wäre Platztechnisch recht gut bei meinem gehäuse.
ich könnt noch n 120 radi verbauen...und brauch ich wirklich so viele wenn die lüfter auf volllast laufen?
und wozu ist die backplate?
und warum diese teure pumpe?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## emazemc (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

sorry dass ich mich hier so einklinke.. aber habe auch überlegt mir die  Phobya Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof zu holen.. hat jemand erafahrung mit denen? also sind die leise? laufen bei mir eh meist nur bei etwa 700-800rpm...


----------



## Xylezz (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Die Phobya gehören mit den Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro und den Scythe S-Flex zu den besten Lüftern  (also was Silentlüfter angeht)


----------



## emazemc (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

hmm das klingt ja gut...

welchen würdest du denn nehmen? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3 ( 120x120x25mm ) 3-Fach Lüfterbundle (3xLüfterpakte) Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3 ( 120x120x25mm ) 3-Fach Lüfterbundle (3xLüfterpakete) 78265

oder

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption 120x120x25mm 3-Fach Lüfterbundle (3xLüfterpaket) Phobya Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption 120x120x25mm 3-Fach Lüfterbundle (3xLüfter


bin etwas unentschlossen.. aber die ersparniss is schon recht hoch


----------



## Xylezz (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Entweder Black Silent PRO! oder die Phobya würde ich nehmen  Die Blacksilent sind auch noch gut


----------



## Infin1ty (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*



> Hey,
> kann ich nich den Schacht-AGB benutzen?
> das wäre Platztechnisch recht gut bei meinem gehäuse.


Klar, wäre sogar besser. Der AGB aus meiner jetzigen ist aber wirklich winzig 



> ich könnt noch n 120 radi verbauen...und brauch ich wirklich so viele  wenn die lüfter auf volllast laufen?


Ja brauchst du, denn Radifläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.



> und wozu ist die backplate?


Um dein Board vor dem Verbiegen durch zu starken Anpressdruck zu schützen, und um den Druck besser zu verteilen.



> und warum diese teure pumpe?
> 
> mfg Scheolin


Die ist nicht teuer. Mit der und dem Poweramp kannst du an 3 Kanälen 
Lüfter steuern (ohne das Amp nur einer pro Kanal), hast die Aquasuite
(super Software), einn Durchflusssensor ist anschliessbar und die Pumpe kannst du regeln. Kommt dich günstiger als Laing + Steuerung.

Edit @emazemc:

Sind beide Top Lüfter, lies dir mal Tests von beiden durch und entscheide dann.


----------



## Scheolin (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Also...
ich würd mir dann das hier jez endgültig bestellen.
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/df991e065a5baa247dce5d902e6a9690 
Welchen Wasserzusatz würdet ihr empfehlen?
und wie biegsam ist PUR?
mfg Scheolin


----------



## Infin1ty (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

So ist es besser...

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

8/6 Schlauch taugt nicht viel 

Die Radis sind mit am besten für langsamdrehende Lüfter,
habe den RX480.

die Xilence Lüfter sind Müll, der Heatkiller kühlt
besser.

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber mal über einen
großen Radi nachdenken 

Flüssigkeit hatten wir auch schon, und zwar G48 (guck mal an der Tanke) + H²0 destiiliert.


----------



## Scheolin (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f41a078c2b14af72fa5078603eab67c4 
wie siehts damit aus?
und gehts vllt bei dem pro. kühler und der backplate noch billiger?
ich hab halt nich soviel geld
und schieben/ziehen die lüfter eig. die luft durch den radi oder geht die an den seiten des radis raus?

mfg Scheolin

ps ich hab nich soviel geld für die lüfter also...


----------



## Infin1ty (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

So:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Scheolin (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

puh...
hab die vorläufige zusage vonmeinem dad...
WaKü ich komme...xD
mfg der überglückliche Scheolin


----------



## Domowoi (7. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Wenn man fragen muss hat man die Erziehung in der Hinsicht schon verbockt.


----------



## Scheolin (16. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

so..
das wars dann erst ma, PC abgeschmiert
naja 12tage garantie hab ich noch
hab ihn jetz montag hingebracht is hoofentlih bald wieder unter den Lebenden
ich hab mich mal n bissel schlau gemacht und das gehäuse ist ein Packard Bell Minotaurus
halt nur außgestattet mit löchern für die werkseitig eingebauten teile
egal ich kann mit nem bohrer umgehen.
und gehts eig. dass ich den radi inner seitenwand mit schnellverschlüssen verbaue?
ich möcht schon manchma das seitenteil abnehmen.
und was meint ihr is besser WaKü oder n neues MB(Asus Rapage 2 Extreme)
fragen über fragen^^
mfg Scheolin und danke an alle die mir helfen


----------



## Marquis (16. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Mainboard mit Wakü zu vergleichen ist schwierig, die Wakü wirst du aber länger benutzen können als das Board, nämlich noch mit deinem nächsten PC, darum wäre die Wakü eine Langzeitinvestition.

Da das Rampage 2 Extreme unnötig teuer ist, solltest du mit dem aufrüsten lieber auf die nächste Generation warten.


----------



## Scheolin (16. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

hmm...klar war nur n vorschlag
auf jeden fall muss n neues MB her
das alte is totaler schrott
ich hatte n bissel viel zeit und hab mir überlrgt dass ich mir diese PowerAmp selber löte inner slim version(1cm Höhe) dann passt die nähmilch in den kabelschacht vom gehäuse.
nur wie kühlen?
vllt kupferdraht nehmen und dannplatthauen und aufn ich mit 2 scheiben montieren und andres ende mehrfach durchn schlauch stecken
und ich hab noch n 60x30x30 aqua im keller rumstehn da könnt ich mein pc mit öl gekühlt reintun^^
mfg Scheolin

edit:es gibt das gehäuse auch mit ner vorinstallierten wakü aber ich find partout keine bilder von dem ding wo man ma sieht wo die die radis untergebracht ham
und das wäre meine neue bestellung:https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/07f1f21319a8eedf31df5b43b4e38a8a
brauch ich sonst noch iwelche längeren schrauben zur befestigung der lüfter auf dem radi?


----------



## Marquis (16. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Wenn selber löten, dann den hier Powerbooster für Aquastream XT ohne Spannungsverlust - Elektronik - Aqua Computer Forum

Warenkorb: Mach mal besser so: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/2eb2a69a469e2731457d6caeea6fe386

13/10 Schlauch ist schlecht zu verlegen (wie kommen da alle immer drauf?), 16/10 oder 11/8 nehmen.
Der Heatkiller ist der bessere Kühler, AGB einfacher zu benutzen und die Pumpenadapter fehlten.
Was hast du mit den kleinen Lüfterschrauben vor? Bei dem Radi werden welche mitgeliefert.
Für die LEDs brauchst du noch Widerstände, solltest lieber die fertigen nehmen.



> vllt kupferdraht nehmen und dannplatthauen und aufn ich mit 2 scheiben montieren und andres ende mehrfach durchn schlauch stecken



Dein Poweramp Kühlkörper klingt ziemlich abenteuerlich 



> und ich hab noch n 60x30x30 aqua im keller rumstehn da könnt ich mein pc mit öl gekühlt reintun^^



Wenn Ölkühlung, dann Luftdicht verschließen, sonst saust du dir die ganze Bude ein. Die Temperaturen sind afaik auch nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## Scheolin (16. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

ok löten bekomm ich hin
und warum so kompliziert mit schellen und etc. gehn  nich auch die einfachen tüllen?
led krieg ich auch iwie hin
und warum is der xspc agb besser als der andre?
mich reizen besonders die 5 G1/4 des AGB dann kann ich noch 2 led und n fillport dranbasteln
pumpen adapter...wärn ne gute sache
bb Scheolin


----------



## Marquis (17. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Die Schellen brauchst du nur für die 2 Winkeltüllen, da die nicht so gut halten wie die PS-Tüllen, die sollten sowieso nur eingesetzt werden, wenn es nicht anders geht.

Beim Xspc wird eine LED mitgeliefert (man kann bis zu 2 LEDs direkt reinstecken) und oben ist schon ein Fillport integriert. Die Aquabox hat zwar mehr G1/4" Anschlüsse, aber alles andere muss seperat nachgerüstet werden.
Falls du die Aquabox gerne haben willst, spricht nichts dagegen, aber der XSPC ist die günstigere und einfachere Methode.


----------



## Scheolin (17. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

PS-Tüllen?
was is das?
und ich möchte mit n fillport oben in deckel von meinem pc reinbaun 
deswegen der mit 5 g1/4.Außerdem wird beim xspc neur ne blaue led mitgeliefert und ich will mein pc Schwarz/Rot machen.
mfg Scheolin


----------



## Madz (17. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Perfect Seal Tüllen.


----------



## Scheolin (17. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

hab ma n bissel nachgedacht und das is bei rausgekommen:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d7be4d74b663abac30b1a03d55b060fe 
so hab ich n fillport,ablassport,keine lötarbeit und nich soviele kabe unnütz wo rumliegen.
wenn ich meine pc wieder hab mach ich ma n paar bilder unm zu zeigen wo ichs einbaue und so...
mfg Scheolin

edit:hab grad n ziemlich lukrativen vertrag mit meinem dad geschlossen und bekomm jez n 1000watt NT gesponsort
momentan hab ich n 750wätter das is mir aber n bissel wenig 
also welches sollte ich nehmen?
sollte so 100-150 kosten !!!Lautstärke EGAL!!!
wenns zu wenig geld is dann halt n 850 oder so
kabel management muss nich sein(kann ich mir auch selber basteln)


----------



## Marquis (17. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Warum willst du ein 1000W NT? 

Ohne AGB wirst du, gelinde gesagt, Probleme haben den Kreislauf zu befüllen. Die Pumpe wird mit diesem Adpater die Lüfter nicht regeln können, bei 2 Lüftern wirst du aber auch keine Poweramp o.ä. brauchen.

Als Ablass solltest du eine Anschlussoption nehmen, an die du einen Kugelhahn anschließen kannst.


----------



## Scheolin (17. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

upps...
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Intel Sockel 1366
so mir AGB natürlich
warum 1000watt?
Warum nich?
wenn ich 100watt reinbau hab ich erstma vorgesorgt für duo oder vllt iwann triple SLI/mehr HDDs/Laufwerke
und wenn ich n vernünftiges nehme hälts bestimmt 1-2 pc's^^
dass mit dem auslass hab ich mir so vorgestellt:
Vor die Pumpe(tiefster punkt des Kreislaufs) tu ich ein T-Stück,unten ne tülle mit LED-Modul dran,und wenn ich ablassen will LED-Modu raud und laufen lassen^^
mfg Scheolin


----------



## Marquis (17. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Ich sehe keinen AGB 

Als Ablass würde ich folgendes empfehlen: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1b59b601db8dd69e77cf9f76036208fc

Zwar teurer, aber besser zu bedienen.
Die Anschlussoptionen gibts auch in Plexi, dann könntest du dir ein 4-Wege Stück kaufen und zusätzlich eine LED reinsetzen.


----------



## Scheolin (17. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

ich hab heut den ganzen tag n NVA motor auseinander gebaut und jez hab ich keine cola
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/b06c78d395ffd1e1ce7bf1a2e48b6b32
das is galub ich das richtige....
das mit den anschlüssen dürfte doch eig egal sein...
mfg Scheolin


----------



## Madz (17. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Ein 1kw Netzteil ist für jeden normalen Rechner übertrieben, auch für deinen. 


Zu deinen Wakü Komponenten:

280er Radi ist evtl. etwas knapp bemessen. Lieber einen 420er. 
Pumpenadapter würde ich diese nehmen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - sechseck Eheim Bundle Ein/Auslass-Adapter für 1046 - sechseck 52153


Mein Vorschlag:http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/3a5f4bdb3d75cb72051576c4395b32d0http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/6dee4b29fe42c5a1029d1bae0fe3fb51


----------



## Scheolin (18. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Mein Rechner ist nicht Normal!
und die hälfte vom NT bezahlt mein dad,er bekommt dann mein altes.
is doch ein unschlagbaer deal,oder?
und hast du dir ma mein case angeguckt?
sag mir mal wo du da n 420 unterbringen wilst.
http://www.openpr.de/images/articles/a/0/a0c76a6b6ddca6a3ff6b9bc6ba771e1d_g.jpg
und ich denke für n unübertakteten i7 reichts.
und die adapter
sind das nich die gleichen bis auf das man die einen mit nem sechskant anziehn kann?
ich würd gern alles Schwarz/Rot halten also...
mfg Scheolin


----------



## Madz (18. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*



> sag mir mal wo du da n 420 unterbringen wilst.
> http://www.openpr.de/images/articles...ba771e1d_g.jpg


Beispielsweise unterm Schreibtisch montiert. 



> is doch ein unschlagbaer deal,oder?


dämlicher Deal, weil du so noch mehr Strom verbrätst. Das 1 kw Netzteil wird mehr aus der Dose ziehen, da sich die Effizienz verschlechtert.



> und die adapter
> sind das nich die gleichen bis auf das man die einen mit nem sechskant anziehn kann?
> ich würd gern alles Schwarz/Rot halten also...
> mfg Scheolin


Nein, der Einlassdadapter verbraucht deutlich weniger Platz und mit den Nachbauten von Aquatuning hatte ich schon Leckagen.


----------



## Marquis (18. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Wenn du deine Grak miteinbinden willst, wird das ganz eng mit dem 280 Radi. Extern auf dem Deckel wäre eigentlich am besten, dann könntest du den 420 unterbringen und die Kühlleistung ist auch besser.

Bei den Adaptern pflichte ich Madz bei, es gab Gerüchte, dass die runden manchmal zu Undichtigkeiten tendieren.

Die billige Lösung zum Ablassen würde natürlich auch reichen, aber die Variabilität und Nutzbarkeit ist stark eingeschränkt, z.B. lässt sich der Ausfluss nicht regulieren, wenn die Schraube raus ist, läuft es halt ununterbrechbar.

SLI und CF ist wg. schlechter Skalierung und Praxisproblemen imho Geldverbrennen und wenn man das nicht hat, braucht man auch kein 1000W NT, wobei du mit 150€ auch nicht auskommen wirst.


----------



## Scheolin (18. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

ok das mit dem NT lass ich dann erstma sein.
wobei SLI bei mir in verbindung mir 3D Vision eig ganz gut wär
ich füge mich mal und nehm die sechskant-dinger.
graka will ich erstma noch nicht einbinden,das kommt dann wenn ich mir n neues case kaufe.Ich will erst mal n bissel erfahrung auf dem Gebiet wakü ham,und dann kommt auch n passendes case und ne high-end wakü^^
420er könnte ich vllt verbauen wenn ich mein deckel brutal vergewaltige und cardreader rausnehm
und aufs gewinde kann ich zum begrenzen der durchflussmenge immernoch n daumen draufhalten^^
und wennn raus soll, dann solls raus,egal wie schnell
mfg Scheolin
und danke für die ganzen tipps


----------



## Aholic (22. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Seit wann braucht man für "nur SLI" ein 1k Watt Netzteil 
Ein gutes 700er reicht locker


----------



## Scheolin (22. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

joa schon klar ich hab halt nur gerne n bissel "Luft" nach oben.

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/bf1695e96bda139df32ded66732a8b13

hier das is mein neues cart mit nem 200mm radi für das Seitenteil

und noch ne Frage:
Wie stark färbt G48 das wasser?
ich denke me das is durch den Schlauch eh nich zu sehen aber im AGB?

mfg scheolin


----------



## Domowoi (22. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Man sieht es schon aber nur wenn man weiß reinleuchtet. In meinem ist eh ne blaue LED drin und die Schläuche sind grün deswegen ändert sich eigentlich nur was wenn man mit ner Taschelnlampe reinleuchtet. Wenn man das aber tut sieht man es recht stark.


----------



## Madz (22. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Der 200er ist zwar gut, aber ich würde noch einen extra Radi nehmen.


----------



## Scheolin (23. April 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

ich leucht meinen AGB mit 2 roten leds aus das müsste passen....
und ansonsten muss halt was andres her.....

mit dem radi is das so ne sache....
ich weiß einfach nich wohin mit dem ding 

wenn ich n 200mm im seitenteil (gegenüber vom MoBo) verbaue kann ich selbiges nichmehr aufmachen und das window fällt weg, dann sieht man nix mehr von der wakü

aufm deckel...(280/360/420)
ginge, is aber mit viel basteln verbunden...
und oben is n lüfterslot,also würde der radi dann warme luft ausm case ziehn/warme reinpusten...

vllt. gehts wenn ich da n lüfter einbaue der rausbläst und den radi n bissel höher montiere,so dass die luft ausm case und vom radi zur seite weggehn.

brauch ich für so eine radistellung noch extra Schrauben/abstandshalter?

ich würd dann ins plastik vom case n gewinde reindrehn und da den radi draufmontieren

aufm andren seitenteil is mir zu gefährlich (z.B. Transport zur LAN,etc.)

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Scheolin (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

hey

was haltet ihr von der konfi:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/76924291c8b61da4be3b159520383caa

mit ner DDC

und is der Deckel ok?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Ich würde bei der Aquastream bleiben die P/L mäßig meiner meinung nach besser als die Laing


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Nimm lieber das Set aus Deckel+Laing...habe ich auch...wunderbar leise.
und billiger. 
Den Deckel den du vorgeschlagen hast ist nur ein Adapter auf G1/4".


----------



## Scheolin (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

hey,

danke für die schnellen antworten

hab mal nachgemessen und mit einer Aquastream XT wirds doch recht kuschelig eng im Case...

kann man bei dem Deckel auch Oben da wo die Schraube drin ist ne Tülle dranschrauben?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## hirschi-94 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Ja kann man.

Schau einfach mal in mein TB (Signatur)


----------



## Madz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Nimm lieber das Set aus Deckel+Laing...habe ich auch...wunderbar leise.
> und billiger.
> Den Deckel den du vorgeschlagen hast ist nur ein Adapter auf G1/4".


Nein, lieber so:


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (Swiftech MCP350) Retail Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T (Swiftech MCP350) Retail 49018

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquacover DDC, Deckel für Laing- und Swiftech-Pumpen, G1/4 Aquacomputer aquacover DDC, Deckel für Laing- und Swiftech-Pumpen, G1/4 52125


----------



## Scheolin (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

naja...

ich find das Plexi-Top geil und is mir n bissel zu teuer....

bei mir musses eh nich "perfekt" entkoppelt sein...

man darfs halt nur nich hörn wenn ich Musik hör oder Zocke....

hmmm...da das mit der WaKü ja noch n bissel dauert hab ich schonmal angefangen meine G11 auf rote LED's und Rot/Schwarze knöpfe modden

bis jetzt läufts nicht schlecht

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Scheolin (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

soooooo...

hier mal ein paar bilder wie ich mir das gedacht hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=222858&stc=1&d=1272915202
und ein neues cart:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ef50753d68877eea9cb9b0285fc71647 

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Domowoi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Sorry wenns OT ist aber gehen Festplatten nicht kaputt wenn sie schräg stehen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

hui würde eventuell auch nen neues netzteil kaufen

Du hast doch im laufwerksschacht auch noch genug platz unter dem DVD Laufwerk, da passt ne Aquastream locker nei

@Domowio
Nö warum sollten sie denn.


----------



## Scheolin (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

ja ich weiß das is n totales billig NT aber es hat 750Watt und das find ich gut

und in die LW schächte solln nochn paar Sachen rein (Steuerung,Blu-Ray,Vandalismus-Panel)also Laing auf den Boden und HDD käfig weg,HDD in n LW-Schacht

@Domowoi 
ich hab den PC jetz n jahr und das einzigste was ich geschrottet hab war das Mainboard(hatte noch Garantie,hab den heute wiedebekommen)
also das dürfte den HDD nichts machen

Gruß Scheolin


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Die 750watt auf dem Aufkleber kannst getrost in die Tonne treten ist das selbe wie nen Fiat mit Ferarriaufkleber.

Und wenn du den festplattenkäfig weg machst hatt da doch ne Aquastream auch genug platz


----------



## Scheolin (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

ja...ich weiß

aber strom kommt raus also....

ich investier jetz erstma in ne WaKü,dann Case,dann MB,dann NT

hmmm...ne Aquastream würde passen aber ich hab mich letzte wochen in die DDC verliebt

bin grad mit meiner roten G11 fertig geworden ... sieht geil aus

ich werd dann bald auch mal wie jeder hier n Tagebuch anfangen...

Gruß Scheolin


----------



## Madz (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Schau mal: Welcome to Corsair :: Corsair Cinema


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Naja ,solange es nur das Netzteil ist kann mans ja verkraften aber sehr oft bedankt sich das netzteil dafür indem es auch noch die graka und/oder das mainboard mit übern jordan nimmt damits nicht so einsam beim langen marsch  ist.


----------



## Marquis (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Sorry wenns OT ist aber gehen Festplatten nicht kaputt wenn sie schräg stehen?


 
Früher war das wirklich ein Problem, aber modernen HDDs macht es nichts mehr aus, man sollte sie im Betrieb aber nicht bewegen oder drehen.

@sheolin: Der HDD Käfig muss weg, sieht schrecklich aus und ist sehr platzraubend. Da fällt erstmal auf, wie unsinnig das Case aufgebaut ist


----------



## Scheolin (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*



Marquis schrieb:


> @sheolin: Der HDD Käfig muss weg, sieht schrecklich aus und ist sehr platzraubend. Da fällt erstmal auf, wie unsinnig das Case aufgebaut ist


 
weiß ich...

als ich mir den Pc gekauft hab wollt ich halt nur n einigermaßen guten PC und nicht Modden/WaKün etc.

das rächt sich jetzt

und das mit den NT's ist bei meinem noch nich passiert

ich denke 750 Watt wirds nicht aushalten aber 500 schon(pc+Wakü)

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Madz (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Solche Netzteile reissen meistens noch den Rest des Rechners mit in den Tod.


----------



## Scheolin (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

naja...

so schlecht ist das NT auch nich,dass es sofort bei den paar wätten der Wakü die dazukommen explodieren wird

und bei dem Radi+Lüfter:

Lüfter saugend oder blasen?

gruß Scheolin


----------



## Domowoi (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Saugen normalerweise aber das müsste man ausprobieren.


----------



## Scheolin (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

jo mach ich

der Phobya AGB is gut ,oder?

Gruß Scheolin


----------



## Marquis (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Saugend ist bis ca. 1500 UpM besser, alles was darüber hinausgeht ist sowieso Lärm


----------



## Scheolin (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Lärm ist kein Problem für mich...wenns laut wird dreh ich mein Headset auf...passt

Die Laing DDC soll ja mit nem Schmiermittel betrieben werden...

das Aquacomputer Double Protekt sollte gehn,oder?

2L für 420Radi+250Tube AGB?

wieviel Schlauch? 3m

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Madz (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Wenn schon Wakü, dann bitte mit weniger als 800U/min. Mehr braucht man nicht.


----------



## Scheolin (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

naja...ich werd dann die Lüfter so regeln das die Leistung stimmt...

wie siehts mit dem rest aus?

kann man eigentlich G48+Farbzusatz verwenden?
oder G48+Led in AGB?

sieht man dann das G48 noch?

und was ist besser Feser one Rot oder Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra Rot?

was könnt ich sonst noch für Farbzusätze verwenden?

LMF?

gruß Scheolin


----------



## Marquis (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Von Feser rate ich aus ungenannten Gründen ab (hoffentlich schreiben die mich jetzt nicht per ICQ an ) und bei AC DPU Rot sind mir keine längeren Tests bekannt, daher würde ich, wenns unbedingt ein Farbzusatz sein muss, zu Inno Protect mit Lebensmittelfarbe raten.
G48 ist dafür nicht empfehlenswert, da es blau gefärbt ist.

Halte dich doch einfach an die alte Weisheit, lieber farbige Schläuche zu nutzen.


----------



## Scheolin (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

ich will ja farbige Schläuche benutzen...

mir gehts um den AGB(Phobya Balancer 250)...

der wird bei mir extern verbaut, und ist das teil was dann von der WaKü sichtbar wird...

kann man jetzt das Blau des G48 mit einer roten Led übertünchen oder doch lieber IP?

und danke für die ganzen Antworten

Wie fest sitzen die Winkeltüllen mit Kabelbindern? 
kann ich das machen oder sollte ich doch lieber zu den Federbandschellen greifen?

Eine doofe Frage hab ich noch:
Passen auf den HK 3.0 LT 16mm Anschlüsse?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Marquis (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*



> kann man jetzt das Blau des G48 mit einer roten Led übertünchen oder doch lieber IP?



Ich würde sagen, das wird lila.



> Passen auf den HK 3.0 LT 16mm Anschlüsse?



Wenn du Anschraubtüllen meinst, nur die von TFC, die gibts beim A-C-Shop.
Ansonsten sind PS-Tüllen einfacher.


----------



## Scheolin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

hey was haltet ihr hier von:

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/fb40daa5fe57427bff4fc2efff240849

geht G48 1:20 als Schmiermittel für die Laing?

würd die dann mit 7V betreiben.

mfg Scheolin


----------



## hydro (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Bei 11/8 würde ich Schraubanschlüsse nehmen, ist günstiger und sieht besser aus bei den dünnen Schläuchen. Bei der Laing fehlt ein Deckel.


----------



## Scheolin (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

soo:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4301d72dc76c2a75d97500686adcf85e 

ich würde die Laing erstmal mit dem mitgelieferten Deckel @ 7V und auf nem LW entkoppelt betreiben...

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Zu dem Austauschdeckel kann ich dich nur drängen, weil du ohne ihn eine sehr laute Pumpe, ohne entsprechende Gewinde hast.


----------



## Scheolin (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

naja...kann halt nicht nochmal 30-40€ für einen Deckel ausgeben

irgendwie ändern sich meine Wünsche auch jede Stunde...

Die Pumpe wird gut entkoppelt und wird gedrosselt,dann müsstes gehen

Wenn ich wieder Geld hab kommt dann aber bestimmt ein Deckel

Passt der Kühler:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK GPU-X2 Nvidia G200 Watercool HK GPU-X2 Nvidia G200 12169

auf ne GTX280(Rev.A2),240Shader von Nvidia?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Der Deckel kostet gerade mal 20€.  Der Kühler dürfte passen. 100% sicher bin ich aber nicht.


----------



## Scheolin (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

naja...mal sehn..gibt ja immernoch Fernabsatzgestz

und naja...ist halt sone Sache,meine Eltern bremsen mich beim Geld ganzschön aus,aber da gibts immernoch den Trick 17:

299 hört sich nach weniger an als 300

naja,nochmal ein überarbeiteter Warenkorb:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/3dc8890970b90c5542a73bc07602eaa1 

brauch ich noch Wärmeleitpads?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Madz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Wenn du die 12% Rabattaktion nutzt, reicht es für einen Deckel <---

Pads brauchst du keine mehr.


----------



## Scheolin (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

wusste gar nicht das die bis nach Pfingsten geht

Brauch ich noch die WLP,oder ist beim HK GPU-X2 G200 alles dabei?

mfg Scheolin


----------



## Madz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Arctic Cooling MX2 schadet nicht.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*



Scheolin schrieb:


> Passt der Kühler:
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK GPU-X2 Nvidia G200 Watercool HK GPU-X2 Nvidia G200 12169
> 
> auf ne GTX280(Rev.A2),240Shader von Nvidia?
> ...




Der GTX 280 Kühler passt auf jeden fall da es von der GTX 280 nur ein einziges Referenzdesign gibt. 
Meine ist auch ne GTX 280 Rev. A2 240 Shader, meine Stammt von XFX und ich hab dort den EK-FC280GTX POM inklusive Backplatte verbaut.


----------



## Scheolin (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche WaKü?*

Juuuhhuuuuuuu

Wakü bestellt

das musste ich jetz einfach loswerden

mfg Scheolin


----------

